# Suche Tauschpartner für Spicy von 2012/2013 fahre M suche L



## sukka (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Überlegung habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, dass ich nun doch besser auf den größeren Rahmen umsteigen möchte.
Zu Beginn musste ich sage gefiel mir M sehr gut, aber meine Position auf dem Bike hat sich nun mehr verlagert und ich würde gern auf ein größeres Modell umsteigen. Gibt's hier jemanden im Forum, dem sein Spicy in L von 2012/2013 zu groß ist und er das gern gegen ein Spicy 316-Rahmen von 2012 tauschen würde? Optisch ist das Bike in sehr gutem Zustand, technisch ebenfalls.

Beste Grüße,

sukka


----------

